# Tangerine Tofu with Star Anise



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

Marinating tofu for a long time pays off here - the orange and anise flavours really shine through. You could substitute another green vegetable instead of the sugar snap peas. Asparagus or green beans would work. Serve over noodles or rice for a light lunch.










*Ingredients (serves 2)*

250g firm tofu (I use Tofoo)
A large handful of sugar snap peas
Chopped red chillies, to taste
_For the marinade:_

Juice of one tangerine
Peel of the tangerine
5 or 6 star anise
1 tbsp sugar
1 tsp salt
100ml white wine vinegar
_For the sauce:_

1 tbsp light soy sauce
1 tsp sesame oil
Oil for frying
2 fat cloves of garlic cut in slivers
A small thumb of ginger cut into julienne strips
A few strips of tangerine peel cut into julienne strips
A large handful of sugar snap peas or other green vegetable of your choice.
2 heaped tsp cornflour (cornstarch) dissolved in a little cold water
*Method*

Place the marinade ingredients in a bowl and mix well. Add the tofu, cut into cubes and mix well. Leave to marinate for several hours or over night. Turn the tofu in the marinade once or twice during this time.
Drain the tofu but reserve the marinade.
Pat the tofu dry with a kitchen towel. Add both the the oils to a non-stick pan and fry the tofu, turning until golden. This will take approx. 5 mins.
Mix 6 tbsp of the marinade (strained to remove particles) with 2 tsp cornflour and 1 tbsp light soy sauce. Add it to the pan with the sugar snap peas (you can add them whole - I cut them in pieces), the garlic, ginger and julienned tangerine peel.
Stir to thicken the sauce then gradually add the rest of the strained marinade until the sauce reaches your desired consistency.
Cook gently until the sugar snap peas are heated through. Add the chopped red chillies.
Serve with noodles or rice.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I need to get over my adverse reaction when people use 'marinade' as a verb instead of 'marinate'. But that looks good! One place I wish I could frequent more has a deep fried tofu in black bean sauce that is REALLY good. Maybe I'll try to make a version of it for the challenge.

mjb.


----------



## dectra (Nov 2, 2016)

morning glory said:


> Marinating tofu for a long time pays off here - the orange and anise flavours really shine through. You could substitute another green vegetable instead of the sugar snap peas. Asparagus or green beans would work. Serve over noodles or rice for a light lunch.
> 
> While I'm not a huge tofu fan, it does look quite good. Will pass along to my sister in law who's Vegan.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm loving this dish. You could go a bunch of directions with this. It's beautiful. It this dish an entry?


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

iceman said:


> I'm loving this dish. You could go a bunch of directions with this. It's beautiful. It this dish an entry?


Oh yes! I believe I entered it in the Vegan challenge?


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

teamfat said:


> I need to get over my adverse reaction when people use 'marinade' as a verb instead of 'marinate'. But that looks good! One place I wish I could frequent more has a deep fried tofu in black bean sauce that is REALLY good. Maybe I'll try to make a version of it for the challenge.
> 
> mjb.


My mistake and I'm usually very careful about use of 'marinade' and 'marinate'! I corrected it.  It was late...


----------

